# Forum > Diablo 3 > Diablo 3 Bots and Programs > [Auto-Clicker] Chimpeon 1.8.8.1

## ChimpeonFan

*Chimpeon*
*Key Sender and Auto Clicker for Diablo 3 (and many other games)*

Chimpeon is a Windows key sender and auto clicker that can perform a wide range of actions in many games including Diablo 3. Key and mouse buttons used in-game are triggered using either a pixel colour change or a time interval, allowing complete control over game automation. The software is simple to configure and use (no scripting is required) and is one of the safest methods to automate your Diablo 3 gameplay - it does NOT access or alter game files, memory or CPU processes - 100%!

   

*Download Chimpeon*

A fully functional (yet time restricted) installation of Chimpeon can be downloaded from the developer's website...

Download Now

NOTE: Chimpeon does not contain a virus or malware... View the VirusTotal report. In fact, the developer is reputable and very helpful.

*What Chimpeon can do for you*

Automate attack rotationsAutomatically react to game event warningsAccept notificationsPrevent AFKAutomate chatMove a character (in a limited way)Perform an entire attack rotation by spamming just a single key

*Documentation*

Chimpeon is fully documented on its website...

Help101sPDF Guides

*Help & Support*

The Chimpeon developers are very helpful and there are a number of resources to help and support you...

Troubleshooting
Forum
Discord
Contact Form

NOTE: The crazy mouse movement bug and the FPS/performace issues reported by some users have now been fixed. There are a few things you may still need to consider though when using Chimpeon. This guide will help you if you encounter a problem...

Getting Chimpeon Working with a Game

*Requirements*

 Windows 10, 8, 7, Vista, XP - 32bit or 64bit versions Diablo 32bit or 64bit (or another supported game) Diablo on primary monitor (if using more than one monitor) Windows and Diablo scaling set to 100% or 1:1 (or pixel colour detection won't work)


*Using Chimpeon Configuration Strings Created by Other Users*

If the pixel color functionality of Chimpeon is used it is unlikely a configuration string exported by another user will work without modification. This is because Diablo interfaces are configured differently. Screen resolution, graphics quality and addons can affect pixel detection. It is therefore advised you only use other user's configuration strings as a starting point for your own configuration. Once you familiarise yourself with the Chimpeon concept, configuring it is very quick and easy... and some might even say fun!

Chimpeon - Plays Your Game

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon 1.8.9.1 is now available!

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## alexchong52

> Chimpeon 1.8.9.1 is now available!
> 
> Download Now
> 
> Read the release notes


I need something like this. I am testing it out now.

----------


## alexchong52

Its ok but I Only got to use it for 30 minutes before it starts asking me to buy it and turns off.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Its ok but I Only got to use it for 30 minutes before it starts asking me to buy it and turns off.


The software stops automation after 5 or so minutes of use. You can of course start automation again but after 5 or so minutes it will stop again. If you buy the annual licence you can automate Diablo for as long as the game and Chimpeon are running!

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon 1.8.15.1 is now available!

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## Sychotix

Chimpeon 404 Error CSS gets broken with incorrect URLs.

----------


## warble00

Marko, Are you using Chimpeon in D3 for anything other than a combat routine?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon has been updated to 1.9.1.3

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## onealns

How much is it? ANd how easy is it to configure this bot to auto-run rifts or grifts? Can you load other people's settings or export your own?

----------


## BloodMagic

thanks for the update.

----------


## onealns

Thanks for releasing this free software. Do you have a PayPal address to donate to?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon has been updated to 1.9.1.4

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## teaown

> Chimpeon has been updated to 1.9.1.4
> 
> Download Now
> 
> Read the release notes


Bro, can it pickup death's breaths while I play? Is there something like that in the works?
wyatt cheng has stated he will never allow auto death breaths auto pickup like gold. Need a work around. Need to outsmart dat azz

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Reformatted the main post to make it more useful!

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon has been updated to 1.12.1.6

Includes the anticipated Area Scan feature!

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon has been updated to 1.12.2.1

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon has been updated to 1.14.1.4

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## onealns

Where can I find D3 profiles Chimpeon?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Where can I find D3 profiles Chimpeon?


It is unlikely you will find any DSO profiles that work for you due to screen resolution differences, etc. Most people write their own as it's fairly simple to do so once yiou get an understanding of how Chimpeon works.

----------


## scylla

Interesting but what about ban rates? Common, not so common?

Also if I put it into a archaeology spot, can it automate finding & digging up the spot until the spot is finished? Including fighting off mobs that get in the way?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Interesting but what about ban rates? Common, not so common?
> 
> Also if I put it into a archaeology spot, can it automate finding & digging up the spot until the spot is finished? Including fighting off mobs that get in the way?


No bans.

Chimpeon is an auto clicker, not a bot so it can't do archaelogy.

----------


## cherouvim13

So it is something like macro'ing? Any video that I can check about it?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> So it is something like macro'ing? Any video that I can check about it?


Some videos on the Chimpeon WOW page... Chimpeon Key Sender / Auto Clicker

----------


## MrOne

> So it is something like macro'ing? Any video that I can check about it?


There are few video in YT but nothing special...
AHK is much more better (and 100% free) but you need patience and little coding knowledge.

----------


## cherouvim13

Thank you.

I guess no suspensions/bans for using it @ Diablo3, right?

----------


## MrOne

> Thank you.
> 
> I guess no suspensions/bans for using it @ Diablo3, right?


If you use rindomize for click range and delay then probably no.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> There are few video in YT but nothing special...
> AHK is much more better (and 100% free) but you need patience and little coding knowledge.


Your mention of patience and coding knowledge is what makes AHK worse not better than Chimpeon for some!!

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Thank you.
> 
> I guess no suspensions/bans for using it @ Diablo3, right?


None reported using Chimpeon. I can't say the same for AHK.

----------


## cherouvim13

OK, good to clarify that, thanks.

This means it is not memory editing

----------


## MrOne

> Your mention of patience and coding knowledge is what makes AHK worse not better than Chimpeon for some!!


Yes,
If someone want easy limited way than Chimpeon is better
but if someone want more option, and have base codeing knowledge than AHK is better because:
- can make own GUI (very easy)
- more randomise actions
- can compile to .exe
- huge helping community
- much more possibilities
- free
- etc.

If Chimpeon have any funcionality what AHK does not have, say it now  :Wink:

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> OK, good to clarify that, thanks.
> 
> This means it is not memory editing


Chimpeon doesn't touch any part of any game. It is simply sending keystrokes and mouse clicks... No different than you pressing the keyboard or mouse buttons yourself. Chimpeon has features to make key presses more humanlike so getting banned is very slim (although nothing is 100% safe).

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon has been updated to 1.14.1.5

Fixes an issue with Status Hotkeys.

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon 1.15.1.3 Beta release

Download

Read the release notes

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon 1.17.1.1 has been released!

Download

Read the release notes

----------


## xabarx

Hi im newby ..any one can tell me tutorial for d3? a simple no problem. tq

----------

